# Amish puzzle ball pattern - Knitted



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/knit-amish-puzzle-ball-pattern/


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Way too many small pieces for me! Very cute though.. I applaud those with the patience.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I love this! My next project. There are 2 little ones in the family and one on the way in October.. I believe they will love this.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You so much for posting this.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Another fun one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gevlochten-bal---braided-ball


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Another fun one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gevlochten-bal---braided-ball


I like that one too - went to Ravelry and got the link to a YouTube tutorial if anyone wants it


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks - very helpful. Those last 2 strips are a bit of a bear.


----------

